# Treats



## jglantz (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had Scrunchy for almost a month, so far all she likes is her food and not any treats. I've tried chicken, she didn't care, OK...maybe I'm a bad cook. I read strawberries were OK, she had no interest. She did lick half a grape once, and seemd curious but then I remebered grape skins can be toxic...so i thought better of it and took it away. She happily crunches away on the ferret food the guy at the pet store recommended, but if anyone has any treats thier hedgie likes, I'd like to expand Scrunchy's world.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I would get her a high quality cat food asap...most ferret foods are WAY too high in protein and can shorten her life expectancy drasically....reaper has compiled a list of cat foods that are low in fat and high in protein that are much much better for her than ferret food. she should have no mopre than 33% protein and 15% fat, and while the fat content of most ferret foods is ok, the protein levels are usually around 50% and that is no good, is really hard on their kidneys.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure most of the ferret foods I've seen are also way high in fat for a hedgie... I know Evo's ferret food is over 20%.

So, yeah, I'd most definitely change her food...

As for treats, almost everyone's hedgie likes live mealworms... Some like baby food. I give ours step 2 peaches sometimes and she loves them.


----------



## JackJack (Feb 17, 2009)

i'd like to get some ideas as well, my hedgie won't touch mealies! 
He liked one bite of wet cat food ( i checked fat / protein / all the requirements for it) and gave it up.
I'll give him broccoli and he licks it but wont eat it. He does love carrots. But I make them into small pieces cuz hes little and still has a little trouble. or I cook them.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

i've got a brisket stew that i'm going to post the recipe for later that has brisket, carrots, mushrooms, and potatos in it. it is really easy to make, you just throw all the ingredients together and then leave it in the oven for like 10 hours. it's delicious for both humans and hedgies. my little guy will attack the carrots and mushrooms. so, keep an eye out for that recipe in the next day or so.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard a lot of hedgies really like watermelon, peach baby food and sweet potato baby food. You could give those a try. And I think you're supposed to always cook carrots before giving them to a hedgie, they can get stuck in their mouth if they're raw.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

i out carrots and radishes together ina food chopper. this chops them up really fines so dora can eat them no problem. she also like turkey and sweet potatoes stage 2, turkey and turkey gravy stage 2, chicken and broccoli stage 2 and sweet potatoes stage 2. this is along with her mealies and crickets.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

sarahomnia said:


> i've got a brisket stew that i'm going to post the recipe for later that has brisket, carrots, mushrooms, and potatos in it. it is really easy to make, you just throw all the ingredients together and then leave it in the oven for like 10 hours. it's delicious for both humans and hedgies. my little guy will attack the carrots and mushrooms. so, keep an eye out for that recipe in the next day or so.


i put this recipe here:
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1596


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Besides mealies, my hedgie loves eggs. Either hardboiled or scrambled. For the scrambled, just scramble the egg in a bowl, then stick it in the microwave for about 40seconds or so, until cooked. 

And nothing would really go to waste cause you can eat the rest of it and try giving your hedgie a small piece first.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Ferret foods contain way too much protein. Try to get a food or two off this list and slowly switch her onto it: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

My hedgie LOVES peach baby food. You might try some of the different baby foods (try to find the ones that are basically just the fruit/veggie and water, and avoid onion powder).

Eggs are also a hit here, like Immortalia mentioned.

And mealies almost never fail.

These are the items off the safe fruits and veggies list (found here: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60):
Fruits-Cherry, Apple, Watermelon, Banana, Pears, Strawberry, Cantaloupe, Papaya, Mango, Peaches, Pumpkin, Squash, Honeydew, Cranberries, Raspberry, Blackberry, Plum

Veggies- Carrots, Sweet Potato, Radish, Turnip, Green Pepper, Asparagus, Corn (unseasoned), Broccoli, Peas(the mushy part inside) 
^^most of the veggies should be cooked first

3-5 small pieces is usually a good serving size


----------

